# Does anyone here buy Nocilla?



## fessex (Apr 28, 2013)

It's a chocolate spread like Nutella, I bought some years ago when I was last in Spain. My family is visiting Benidorm in a few weeks and I want them to get me a jar or two back  The thing is I don't remember where I bought Nocilla from. Does anyone know if it's easy to find? Will any small/normal sized shop sell it or is it only in supermarkets? :fingerscrossed:

Edit, actually, would it explode in the suitcase on the flight? :S


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

They should have no trouble finding it. It's sold everywhere. 

I can't imagine it would explode!


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Bought some yesterday from Supersol! I have seen it on the shelves of most supermarkets. It won't explode but will make a right mess if it leaks! I would always use freezer bags & sellotape! to minimise the mess when lugging food stuff from one country to another. With the exception of a Bisto gravy granule mishap, most things survived in one piece!!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I've definitely seen it in the supermarkets here 

Is it very different to Nutella? I've never tried it, but love Nutella!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

To me they taste the same but my kids swear they're slightly different. They prefer Nocilla. I'm not particular, I love them both!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> I've definitely seen it in the supermarkets here
> 
> Is it very different to Nutella? I've never tried it, but love Nutella!


the texture is a bit different & to me it's a bit more 'chocolatey'

lovely on mercadona's 5 semilla bread for breakfast!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Just bought a jar today from Eroski. Four different varieties available. Also Eroski's own but haven't tried that yet... Much better than Nutella imo....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Yuk!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmm, sounds like I need to buy some and compare to Nutella - purely research of course 

Baldilocks are you not a fan of chocolate?!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

That is very rude to say that of Baldi. What you should say is that Baldi is not a fan. Period. He knows I make sense....

But when it comes to chocolate things I am ambivalent. I love chocolate but don't have to eat it every day, that is I am not addicted to it. But whilst our boy hates sweats he does like chocolate. Now, they put chocolate in ration packs for soldiers and astronauts so it can't be that bad for you.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

goingtobcn said:


> Hmm, sounds like I need to buy some and compare to Nutella - purely research of course
> 
> Baldilocks are you not a fan of chocolate?!


Plain chocolate (85% plus) isn't too bad but the so-called milk stuff - no thanks, it's sickly, it's Yuk! Even worse is that american stuff made by Hersheys that they aren't allowed to call chocolate any more it has to be called "chocolate flavored [sic] candy"

Don't forget I was brought up in wartime when things like chocolate and sugar were rationed so I have always preferred savoury to sweet. Before you ask, Marmite is OK in small quantities.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Thrax, I have no idea what you mean 

Baldi, I definitely agree about Hershey's - yuck! Depends what you're used to I guess, as you say


----------

